# SkipJack.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Coming Soon........


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing that!!!!!

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice box art.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

She needs a bit more ballast....looks to be riding awfully high in the water .

I'm down for a couple of them.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Probably had to sacrifice realism in order to show a good part of the sub.I woder if they would offer a second box art showing the Skipjack underwater.Then again,they did so with the Seaview,so a surfacing sub is a welcomed change.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually thats about right


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Any fellow Bubbleheads happen to have access to a copy of Damage Control deck diagrams posted at the DC stations on the Skipjack class? I can't remember some of the valve and frame locations. Shouldn't be classified anymore.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Any fellow Bubbleheads happen to have access to a copy of Damage Control deck diagrams posted at the DC stations on the Skipjack class? I can't remember some of the valve and frame locations. Shouldn't be classified anymore.


Could tell'ya, but then I'd have to kill'ya!

hal9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is a need to know basis, wanna see my qual card? LOL!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

When I was a kid a local hobby store had dozens of Aurora Skipjacks for a buck a piece on clearance. I bought many and used them all up. Nice to see it's back.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The box art and kit look really nice. I wish I could get this kit.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Love the box art — very reminiscent of the old Aurora style.

As for the waterline, maybe a pod of playful whales are pushing the sub up?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool boxart! Reminds me of the early Aurora years - the box alone should generate some sales by itself!!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Not bad but I've always been partial to Aurora's box art painted by John Steel:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John Steel's artwork was the best. 

http://www.prop1.org/park/persons/ellen/jsteel1.htm


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I had one of the olriginal Skipjack kits from Aurora. I loved the Phota-Scope feature too where they made a transparency so you could peer thru an opening in the hull and see the interior. Usually it was the control room IIRC.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So, who's going to not only R/C this baby, but take it that step further and make the 'original concept' Seaview with the greenhouse bubble aft of the sail?

Come on, SOMEONE has to have considered that!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Steve H said:


> So, who's going to not only R/C this baby, but take it that step further and make the 'original concept' Seaview with the greenhouse bubble aft of the sail?
> 
> Come on, SOMEONE has to have considered that!


oh funny you mention that. I think I have an old Voyage comic book with that sub design on the cover. As a kid I thought it was really weird.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> oh funny you mention that. I think I have an old Voyage comic book with that sub design on the cover. As a kid I thought it was really weird.


I first saw that illustration on the cover of the Sturgeon paper-back. Anyone got a good copy to work from? Ray Mason and I have often talked about doing that version of the Gray Beast.

David


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Trekkriffic said:


> I had one of the olriginal Skipjack kits from Aurora. I loved the Phota-Scope feature too where they made a transparency so you could peer thru an opening in the hull and see the interior. Usually it was the control room IIRC.


Wasn't that the George Washington Polaris Sub?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome David, we all can't wait to see the fruits of your labor when Frank releases her. Any chance (I'm sure will be based on sales of this one.) of any other boats in this scale like a 571 Nautilus?


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Welcome David, we all can't wait to see the fruits of your labor when Frank releases her. Any chance (I'm sure will be based on sales of this one.) of any other boats in this scale like a 571 Nautilus?


The 571 would not be my first choice -- but I serve at the pleasure of Moebius. Their call. I've made suggestions, but the market-place rules what (if anyting) we follow up with.

David


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

david merriman said:


> I first saw that illustration on the cover of the Sturgeon paper-back. Anyone got a good copy to work from? Ray Mason and I have often talked about doing that version of the Gray Beast.
> 
> David


That could be very interesting! It would be quite the challenge I think. Not only blending the greenhouse (for want of a better term) to the sail, but doing so in a hydrodynamic manner, plus the issue of designing the interior. A straight port of the bow observation area of the 8-window Seaview would be the most simple (after all, who could say it was wrong?) but to my mind the position of the area calls for more imagination.

I would like to see what you come up with! I wonder if somewhere in Fox's files or Allen's estate there are sketches and image paintings and first draft plans.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*SkipJack..*

Here it is. Not your standard Skipjack model.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

nautilusnut said:


> Here it is. Not your standard Skipjack model.


Perfect! Thank you, nautilusnut.

David


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That's the illustration. I have that book! I was thinking it was a comic book. It's still at my dad;s house.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It would be cool to see Moebius do that prototype Seaview. Maybe a few new etra parts and they could do it?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That aft of the sail viewing bubble in interesting, but I do like the forward windows. It seems a little strange to have an exploratory sub where the best direction you can see is behind you...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That aft of the sail viewing bubble in interesting, but I do like the forward windows. It seems a little strange to have an exploratory sub where the best direction you can see is behind you...


Maybe not so much 'behind' as 'aside'?

But what exactly are they looking at anyway? Get to any depth and you're really not seeing much of anything, right? (evidence as seen in VTTBOTS notwithstanding  )

But picture being able to sit on the sea floor and watch the ocean live around you in total ease and comfort, smoking your Pall Malls and drinking your coffee. That could actually have some value, right? Kinda? Maybe?


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

david merriman said:


> The 571 would not be my first choice -- but I serve at the pleasure of Moebius. Their call. I've made suggestions, but the market-place rules what (if anyting) we follow up with.
> 
> David


I'm still hoping for a Type XXI u-boat in 72nd scale. That design has fascinated me since I first saw it when I was in high school more than thirty years ago.

- Leelan


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

terryr said:


> Wasn't that the George Washington Polaris Sub?


I think they did that with that kit too. Not just the Skipjack.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> I think they did that with that kit too. Not just the Skipjack.


Nope, Aurora did two Photoscope subs, the Skipjack and the Nautilus. You're probably thinking of the Revell George Washington that had the removeable side showing a detailed (by guesswork as the actual sub's interior was still classified at the time) interior. I think Renwall did a Polaris sub too.










Interesting tidbit on those Photoscope subs, the slides included were of the interior of a WWII sub, possibly the U-Boat in the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry.

Tory


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I must have been thinkng of the Nautilus then. I knew there were two subs with the Photo-Scope feature and I do recall building the Nautilus kit too. I also had the Polaris sub with the cutaway interior. I got it for Christmas. It was under the tree for weeks; even wrapped, I knew it was a model because of the noise it made when I shook it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It would be cool to see Moebius do an all new updated kit of the old Revell Andrew Jackson cutaway sub seeing as that's a bit long in the tooth now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I saw the built. unpainted Skipjack today in Orlando at the Moebius table and it is VERY impressive. They had the new movie Seaview there too. The Skip dwarfs the Seaview visually. It looks to be a very nice model.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've seen a few fuzzy photo's of the parts but it does look rather massive. Any nice close ups of the parts would be most appreciated.

Anyone know if it will include decals for USS Scamp too?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It wasn't unbuilt parts/sprues but the whole sub built up. I did not take any pictures (no camera). But the thing is huge. The diameter of the sub is like the size of the manta nose of the much skinnier Seaview.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> it wasn't unbuilt parts/sprues but the whole sub built up. I did not take any pictures (no camera). But the thing is huge. The diameter of the sub is like the size of the manta nose of the much skinnier seaview.


 
View attachment 153193


View attachment 153194


View attachment 153195


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

terryr said:


> when i was a kid a local hobby store had dozens of aurora skipjacks for a buck a piece on clearance. I bought many and used them all up. Nice to see it's back.



View attachment 153196


View attachment 153197


View attachment 153198


View attachment 153199


View attachment 153200


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

modelnut said:


> I'm still hoping for a Type XXI u-boat in 72nd scale. That design has fascinated me since I first saw it when I was in high school more than thirty years ago.
> 
> - Leelan


Right now the plan is to keep the series (if we continue the series) confined to 'Cold-War Era Submarines'. Most post-war stuff evidenced dominant type-21 genes, so you'll be kinda pleased with that.


David


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

sungod said:


> i've seen a few fuzzy photo's of the parts but it does look rather massive. Any nice close ups of the parts would be most appreciated.
> 
> Anyone know if it will include decals for uss scamp too?



View attachment 153201


View attachment 153202


View attachment 153203


View attachment 153204


View attachment 153205


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

david merriman said:


> View attachment 153196
> 
> 
> View attachment 153197
> ...


You're mad! MAD I tell you!! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We had a sub named _Snook?!_ Was it based at the Jersey Shore? :freak:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Man, I just cannot WAIT to get my hands on this thing...and the movie Seaview...submarine heaven!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

david merriman said:


> Right now the plan is to keep the series (if we continue the series) confined to 'Cold-War Era Submarines'. Most post-war stuff evidenced dominant type-21 genes, so you'll be kinda pleased with that.
> 
> 
> David


Let's hope sales go through the roof, just the thought of a missile boat in this scale is....well...Oh my...I feel faint !


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll ask the obvious question then. Can we expect a Skipjack in the same scale as the Big Seaviews? Seems an obvious move.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I took a couple pictures of it today at the IPMS Spacecoast show. It looks like a great kit to me. Sorry about the quality of the pics, the lighting where the kit was located wasn't the best.








































Its a big kit and will take up a lot of display realestate.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

david merriman said:


> View attachment 153201
> 
> 
> View attachment 153202
> ...




Great stuff!:thumbsup: I've got the Revell Skipjack so I'll do this as Scamp.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Els said:


> I took a couple pictures of it today at the IPMS Spacecoast show. It looks like a great kit to me. Sorry about the quality of the pics, the lighting where the kit was located wasn't the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks a beauty. Where I'm going to put it I don't know but at least it's easier to find a shelf for something like a large sub than an aircraft. And much easier to brush the dust off too because of the smooth surface...which is a big advantage.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

david merriman said:


> Right now the plan is to keep the series (if we continue the series) confined to 'Cold-War Era Submarines'. Most post-war stuff evidenced dominant type-21 genes, so you'll be kinda pleased with that.
> 
> 
> David


I WISH they'd do the Halibut, with the refit conning tower, skegs, etc.

That and an NR-1


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Great stuff!:thumbsup: I've got the Revell Skipjack so I'll do this as Scamp.


This will help you fix the flaws of that kit:

http://www.caswellplating.com/rc-mo...e-revell-skipjack-submarine-fittings-kit.html


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

rja said:


> I WISH they'd do the Halibut, with the refit conning tower, skegs, etc.
> 
> That and an NR-1


 
No way. Too esoteric. You want 'em? Learn the Craft of Model Building.


David


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Boomer next please, a Skipjack extention, now there's an Idea! George Washington class,.....oh.....I think I pee'd a little !


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Boomer next please, a Skipjack extention, now there's an Idea! George Washington class,.....oh.....I think I pee'd a little !


 
Break out a length of PVC pipe, get some RenShape for your new sail, stabilizers, missile deck, rudders, stern planes and sail planes -- and get to work then. Nothing -- other than the bow and stern tapers -- are common between SKIPJACK and WASHINGTON class ... not even the engraved stuff on deck!


I hate missile boats. Missile slinging piglet's! Important mission, sure; but boring to ride, drive, and look at.

Unless the Boss man say's otherwise, no SSG's, SSBN's or SSGN's.



David


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Spent an equal amount of time aboard and qualified in both Fast Attacks and Boomers. although big, bulky, a bitch to trim properly if you've fired a missile, slow,....yet majestic, threatening and commands respect in the Battlegroup. There is something about'em that makes your blood run cold. I still want one, of course a 688 or 688i class would be a welcome addition. I can't complain about anything you and Frank come up with, really. Keep 'em coming David !


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Spent an equal amount of time aboard and qualified in both Fast Attacks and Boomers. although big, bulky, a bitch to trim properly if you've fired a missile, slow,....yet majestic, threatening and commands respect in the Battlegroup. There is something about'em that makes your blood run cold. I still want one, of course a 688 or 688i class would be a welcome addition. I can't complain about anything you and Frank come up with, really. Keep 'em coming David !


 

American boats stopped looking good after the SKIPJACK's. LA's are the personifications of boring, constant diameter tubes, a practice that began with the THRESHER class.


Now, the Guppy's, FOXTROT's, NOVEMBER's, ALFA's, ALBACORE, slick T's, SEAWOLF (when working with Special Projects), VICTOR-3, AKULA ... these are boats I would recommend pursuing commercially.


Only Boomers with any chops are the recent VANGUARD and the old HOTEL (hello ... NOVEMBER).


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Still opinionated as ever, eh, David?


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Still opinionated as ever, eh, David?


As opposed to what... the usual noncommittal, senseless, time-wasting, no-point-to-it pabulum -- all too often bracketed by stupid smiley-faces -- issued by most forum posters?


Unlike so, so many others who post on the Internet, I know what I want. And I have the skill and discipline to achieve objectives. 


I speak with assurance and objectivity. Clarity over BS.


It's your good fortune that I leaned to express myself so well, and have elected to share my skills -- regarding the Craft of Model Building -- here.

Opinionated?

You Bet!


David


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

david merriman said:


> As opposed to what... the usual noncommittal, senseless, time-wasting, no-point-to-it pabulum -- all too often bracketed by stupid smiley-faces -- issued by most forum posters?


I'm with you David!:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

david merriman said:


> As opposed to what... the usual noncommittal, senseless, time-wasting, no-point-to-it pabulum -- all too often bracketed by stupid smiley-faces -- issued by most forum posters?
> 
> 
> Unlike so, so many others who post on the Internet, I know what I want. And I have the skill and discipline to achieve objectives.
> ...



Bravo!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm still hoping for a Nautilus. I do wonder too just how much LARGER you can go with this line assuming you'll stick to the same scale.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

david merriman said:


> No way. Too esoteric. You want 'em? Learn the Craft of Model Building.
> 
> 
> David


Dave I might undertake these projects except that I have looked for information on both subs and since I have no friends in the Navy I have had very little success finding any detailed info on the subs.

F/X Models makes what looks like a wonderful kit of the NR-1, but my attempt to buy one from them met with a years worth of delays before I gave up, peeving the owner in the process.

I do have a small Pit Road kit of the original Halibut and was thinking of trying to make a taller sail and attach the lockout chamber, but again, there are no photos or details available. All I have is a couple of publicity photos (steaming out under the Golden Gate, etc.) and the vague descriptions in the books such as Blind Mans Bluff.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

jbond said:


> I'm still hoping for a Nautilus. I do wonder too just how much LARGER you can go with this line assuming you'll stick to the same scale.


 
Hope in one hand. Poop in the other. Which one filled up faster?


You want a NAUTILUS? Build one! Don't wait for me or anyone else to make your hopes and dreams come true -- I'm not the frig'n Tooth-Fairy.


We're sticking to 1/72.


David


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

rja said:


> Dave I might undertake these projects except that I have looked for information on both subs and since I have no friends in the Navy I have had very little success finding any detailed info on the subs.
> 
> F/X Models makes what looks like a wonderful kit of the NR-1, but my attempt to buy one from them met with a years worth of delays before I gave up, peeving the owner in the process.
> 
> ...


 
I built a detailed 1/96 model of the NR-1 for Babcock & Wilcox years ago. They secured for me NavSea drawings for the job. Tell you what: let me dig out the old WIP shots, transfer them to the hard-drive, and I'll see what I can do to pass on that stuff to you in this forum -- I hate repeating myself, better to do the data-dump in an open forum like this (a new thread) so I never have to do it again. Give me a few weeks.


Getting stuff on HALIBUT, post Special Projects conversion, is still beyond my resources or pay-grade. 

You want a 'spook' boat? How about the later configured SEAWOLF, the one with the fake DSRV on the ass-end?


Yes, Marc did a magnificent NR-1, but it never matured (as you now know) as a commercially available kit -- he's a fantastic talent!

David


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

david merriman said:


> Hope in one hand. Poop in the other. Which one filled up faster?
> 
> 
> You want a NAUTILUS? Build one! Don't wait for me or anyone else to make your hopes and dreams come true -- I'm not the frig'n Tooth-Fairy.
> ...


:

LOL. Now that's some classic DM right there!



P.S. I'd have added more smiley faces but the forum limits you to 8 "images".


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

OOOOO!! I must have entered the magic words as I just found a new source of Halibut photos. They're all from the Regulus period, pre spyship, but they include many photos of 1/4 scale mockups done before construction including showing the size and location of the "Batcave". 

http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08587a.htm

Information or photos of the revised sail vs the original are still not found.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

david merriman said:


> This will help you fix the flaws of that kit:
> 
> http://www.caswellplating.com/rc-mo...e-revell-skipjack-submarine-fittings-kit.html



Thanks for that David!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

david merriman said:


> American boats stopped looking good after the SKIPJACK's. LA's are the personifications of boring, constant diameter tubes, a practice that began with the THRESHER class.
> 
> 
> Now, the Guppy's, FOXTROT's, NOVEMBER's, ALFA's, ALBACORE, slick T's, SEAWOLF (when working with Special Projects), VICTOR-3, AKULA ... these are boats I would recommend pursuing commercially.
> ...





I quite like the Thresher and LA class (there again I like most nuclear subs) but what do you think of the Ohio Class David? 

I'm not an expert on nuc subs but it has a bit (a lot) of the Lafayette, Ethan Allen class look to it to me.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

rja said:


> OOOOO!! I must have entered the magic words as I just found a new source of Halibut photos. They're all from the Regulus period, pre spyship, but they include many photos of 1/4 scale mockups done before construction including showing the size and location of the "Batcave".
> 
> http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/08587a.htm
> 
> Information or photos of the revised sail vs the original are still not found.


Good stuff. Thank you for sharing, rja.

David


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I have some questions but I cry when people yell at me .


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> I quite like the Thresher and LA class (there again I like most nuclear subs) but what do you think of the Ohio Class David?
> 
> I'm not an expert on nuc subs but it has a bit (a lot) of the Lafayette, Ethan Allen class look to it to me.


That's OK ... I am!

Boomer's, with the two exceptions previously noted, just don't blow my skirt up. And, so far, if I'm not interested, it ain't happening. If and when the Bosses want to talk the next 1/72 submarine kit -- and if I have a say in it -- I'm voting boomer's off the list.

But, I'm just one little guy. You pitch them for an OHIO kit. You got what it takes to be lead-guy on such a project?

No? I didn't think so.

Back to square-one.

Wasn't that fun?


David


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm guessin' a 1/72 boomer might be a bit TOO big, even for Moebius.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

david merriman said:


> That's OK ... I am!
> 
> Boomer's, with the two exceptions previously noted, just don't blow my skirt up. And, so far, if I'm not interested, it ain't happening. If and when the Bosses want to talk the next 1/72 submarine kit -- and if I have a say in it -- I'm voting boomer's off the list.
> 
> ...




I think you've misunderstood me there David. I was just asking you what you thought of the Ohio subs and wasn't thinking of pitching the idea of an Ohio sub to Moebius. 

It would probably be a bit big in 1/72 seeing as they're some of the longest subs ever made.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> I think you've misunderstood me there David. I was just asking you what you thought of the Ohio subs and wasn't thinking of pitching the idea of an Ohio sub to Moebius.
> 
> It would probably be a bit big in 1/72 seeing as they're some of the longest subs ever made.


I've made it crystal clear what I think of Boomer's as model subjects. I followed up by suggesting to you an alternative course of action, a little sauce for the Goose, to pursue if you wish to be more pro-active about getting the OHIO kit to market.


I understood you perfectly. And provided you a course of action.


David


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok so when is the Skipjack being released?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The thing was just recently announced,....my God man they can't press'em out like Doughnuts!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> The thing was just recently announced,....my God man they can't press'em out like Doughnuts!




The box art looks finished.....the parts look like they've been tooled up. 

I might be wrong but it looks fairly close to release to me?


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Ok so when is the Skipjack being released?


Fair question. And one, of course, I'm interested in too. 


A second batch of test-shots should be in hand any day. If the responsible parties OK what they see -- that is to say, no major tooling revisions are required -- then production gets underway the moment Mr. Metzner drops the green flag.


The decals are ready for printing (all boats of the class represented), so are the instructions -- and what a wonderful job Mr. Plant did on those! Beautiful isometric exploded views of all sub-assembly stages; good solid decal application advice, a nice history, and graphics that leave no doubt as to markings location and paint scheme demarcation lines.


Hell ... this kit even has photo-etched parts!


The first run of kits would be out the factory door in no time. Then a long boat-ride over here, then customs, distribution, and ... finally ... arrival of the kits to their points of sale.


June? Maybe sooner.


I'm not being a smart-ass. That's the best I can do. You'll know when I know.


David


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

david merriman said:


> Fair question. And one, of course, I'm interested in too.
> 
> 
> A second batch of test-shots should be in hand any day. If the responsible parties OK what they see -- that is to say, no major tooling revisions are required -- then production gets underway the moment Mr. Metzner drops the green flag.
> ...



Thanks for the info and sounds great. I should imagine we'll get it slightly later over here but not long to go now by the sounds of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks for the info and sounds great. I should imagine we'll get it slightly later over here but not long to go now by the sounds of it.:thumbsup:


Yeah. You have two oceans to deal with. Hope it's worth the wait.

David


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I've seen two different box art pictures for this sub.One showing the Skipjack sailing on the surface,and another on E-Bay,in a pre-sale listing showing the Skipjack submerged.Both look great.Will this kit be sold in two different box art pictures.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> i've seen two different box art pictures for this sub.one showing the skipjack sailing on the surface,and another on e-bay,in a pre-sale listing showing the skipjack submerged.both look great.will this kit be sold in two different box art pictures.


Only one 'official' Moebius box-art I know of at the moment -- it's a photo-shopped Dave Metzner assembled test-shot on the lid and side-panels. The one you're talking about was generated by a third-party not, as far as I know, affiliated with Moebius -- presented on the Net to drum up pre-orders. That one used pirated shots of my 1/72 Scale Shipyard assembled kit. Is this the one you are speaking of?

























If there is another run of SKIPJACK kits, then you all are in for a real treat! Authority to make that announcement, however, is way above my pay-grade. Stay tuned.

David


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

What happened to all the pictures from David Merriman? I didn't get to see any of them and they come up invalid.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

No trouble here,..see 'em just fine !


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

goose814 said:


> What happened to all the pictures from David Merriman? I didn't get to see any of them and they come up invalid.


They present just fine on my machine.

David


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Why was Dave banned? He's gruff but come on.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> Why was Dave banned? He's gruff but come on.


Use of WMD's ! (Words of Mass Destruction) At least 4 'F' bombs in a single post directed at the moderator. I believe it's a Permanent Stacation ! Too bad too!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, I would have paid to read that one.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

By the way, when is the Skipjack due for release?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For what its worth, Tower says mid August @ $89


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought he had 'banned' as a gag title.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> I thought he had 'banned' as a gag title.


Banned with red means the real thing.:freak:


----------

